# whats the best weather for hunting bushytails?



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

What type of weather to do you like to hunt squirrels in rainy,clear,windy,cold or hot? :******:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like mild days with a slight breeze from the east. Lots and lots of sunshine are good, too. The reason for the mild is obvious, it's a rare privlage to have a day that's not scorching hot and humid or freezing cold out in MN. Slight breeze from the East keeps my scent blowing behind me; I hunt from the West side of the woods to the East for safety reasons. And the sunshine relaxes me, I don't hunt squirrel for a big serious hunt, I like to relax and wander through the woods and "oh hey, there's one! Oops, too high. Oh well." But it's hard to do that when it's cloudy and sad out...


----------

